# TsG Custom Hells Bay Glades Skiff Jack Plate



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice work tom, cant wait to get mine on ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE~


----------



## stranger (Feb 13, 2007)

Ask him where he got that trim and tilt unit - or was that an option from the factory. That's my main problem right now jack plate + tilt and trim= 8" of setback. I don't think my skiff would like that very much.


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Stranger,
That trim/tilt is standard equip on that 25, mine has the same thing.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

> Ask him where he got that trim and tilt unit - or was that an option from the factory. That's my main problem right now jack plate + tilt and trim= 8" of setback. I don't think my skiff would like that very much.


TNT is a factory option and does not change the set back.  Cost to add is about $650-$750 retail, parts only.  I elected to not go this route because TNT does not allow the motor to kick up like when it's left unlocked. Just something to think about when playing in the rock garden.  It is a nice option for a sweet looking boat in TX.


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice ,I wish I had one :'( :


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think there is a microskiff that TomC hasn't put the TsG touch on. Let's see...
1. Gheenoot: check
2. _Highsider_ Gheenoot: check
3. ECC: check
4. HB: check 
5. random bote: check 

What else Tom?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Just looked at this thread again and I was so interested in the Glades Skiff I failed to notice the boat in the backgound in pic #2 first time around. ; This guy is my hero.  The boat in the background in pic #1 isn't so bad either.


----------



## stranger (Feb 13, 2007)

captnron, i was refering to my skiff. i didn't know factory [email protected] was an option on the 25. i was thinking jp plus cmc [email protected] puts the motor way back. now i can rethink my options. by the way, my skiff is a johnsen skiff with decks like a flats boat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

> captnron, i was refering to my skiff. i didn't know factory [email protected] was an option on the 25. i was thinking jp plus cmc [email protected] puts the motor way back. now i can rethink my options. by the way, my skiff is a johnsen skiff with decks like a flats boat.


Mercury offers (did - past tense) TNT as an option on the 25 hp 2 stroke.  Retail parts run somewhere around $650.00 to $750.00 and a couple hours to install.  I elected to not go this route because the factory TNT does not let the motor kick up when you strike an object.  Notice I us the word "when" and not "if".  I run a jack plate so the additional 5" setback you get with the CMC isn't an option.  If you decide to go the CMC TNT you will reduce your draft by 2-1/2 inches just by the numbers.  If I went that route, I would be tempted to mount one to two inches higher depending on the transom height for a total of 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 inches reduced draft.

From what I remember, the Johnson skiff has plenty of weight forward especially with a deck so I wouldn't think adding the CMC would be a problem. What is the max hp rating for the boat? If you are not maxed out now the extra appearant weight shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

> > captnron, i was refering to my skiff. i didn't know factory [email protected] was an option on the 25. i was thinking jp plus cmc [email protected] puts the motor way back. now i can rethink my options. by the way, my skiff is a johnsen skiff with decks like a flats boat.
> 
> 
> Mercury offers (did - past tense) TNT as an option on the 25 hp 2 stroke.  Retail parts run somewhere around $650.00 to $750.00 and a couple hours to install.  I elected to not go this route because the factory TNT does not let the motor kick up when you strike an object.  Notice I us the word "when" and not "if".  I run a jack plate so the additional 5" setback you get with the CMC isn't an option.  If you decide to go the CMC TNT you will reduce your draft by 2-1/2 inches just by the numbers.  If I went that route, I would be tempted to mount one to two inches higher depending on the transom height for a total of 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 inches reduced draft.
> ...


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

:I'M going to get a TsG Jack plate and remove my Tilt & trim It will be for sale. :-/


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

Tom as you know I just sent my 50% deposit for your jp. I would love to chat with a this guy who has your jp.

Is there any possibilty of connecting me with one of your clients that has a gladeskiff and your jp??????

I would be very appreciative.

Collin Ross


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Collin. I had one on my glades skiff (I was #2 Glades Skiff and #1 JP on a Glades Skiff) and I loved it. Email or pm me with any questions you may have. 
Thresh


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

> Collin. I had one on my glades skiff (I was #2 Glades Skiff and #1 JP on a Glades Skiff) and I loved it. Email or pm me with any questions you may have.
> Thresh



Glades Skiff or Gladesmen? :-/


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah, misread that one didn't i? whoops. I even typed the damn thing and still missed it. I gotta git off the tranquilizers before noon.  Same bote tsg-wise. And yeah, I have a LOT of time in both. I actually spent all my g-s time in Joe's bote which is coincidentally #2 HB GS. How weird is that? His bote FLIES with fixed tabs and a manual jp. 
T


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

> yeah, misread that one didn't i? whoops. I even typed the damn thing and still missed it. I gotta git off the tranquilizers before noon.  Same bote tsg-wise. And yeah, I have a LOT of time in both. I actually spent all my g-s time in Joe's bote which is coincidentally #2 HB GS. How weird is that? His bote FLIES with fixed tabs and a manual jp.
> T



I forgive ya as long as you share the meds. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

You obviously know why I was confused.


----------

